# Eclipse workspace ändern



## SteW (7. Jul 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe Eclipse auf einer externen Festplatte installiert und eine default workspace eingerichtet. Will ich nun Eclipse starten erscheint "The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its companion shared library". Wie kann ich nun die workspace ändern, ohne Eclipse zu starten. (Am besten dass ich wie nach der Installation einfach bei jedem Start die workspace ändern kann).

Edit: Den Laufwerkspfad kann ich nicht auf den ändern, den ich auch am anderen Computer hatte, da ich mich an einemSchul-PC befinde und keine Rechte habe um das zu machen.


----------



## StarSheriff (7. Jul 2016)

Zwei Dinge:

1.
    1. in Ordner eclipse\configuration\.settings
    2. "org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs" öffnen
    3. RECENT_WORKSPACES leeren
    4. SHOW_WORKSPACE_SELECTION_DIALOG auf true setzen

2. Außerhalb von Eclipse die Default Workspace setzen

im Ornder eclipse\configuration\
"config.ini" öffnen

osgi.instance.area.default="F:/Workspace/Java" (hier halt der Pfad zu deiner Workspace) setzen


----------

